
Sticky keys begone The Logitech K310 washable keyboard - maxko87
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/134856-sticky-keys-begone-the-logitech-k310-washable-keyboard?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=sticky-keys-begone-the-logitech-k310-washable-keyboard
======
jemka
Both the Microsoft Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 and Dell sk-8115 have two main
sections. (I'm sure others are like this, but I only have experience with
these two.) The top part is effectively a tray that does a great job at
collecting debris and liquid. It's entirely plastic can can be submerged.
Under that is the membrane which separates the 2nd part of the keyboard, the
electronics.

While this Logitech K310 just allows you to submerge the entire keyboard,
anyone with experience cleaning these things will know that simply dunking one
in water won't get all the crumbs and hair out. You'll be taking it apart
anyway and in that vein the ones on the market now are just fine.

------
choko
In my experience, most keyboards are washable. You just have to make sure to
give them enough time to dry completely. I've washed around a dozen in my
lifetime, using a garden hose or shower sprayer, and I've only had issues
once. Your mileage may vary.

------
Simucal
I've read accounts[0] of people washing their normal keyboards in the
dishwasher for years. Put it in the top-rack fully intact then let it air dry
for week before using it again.

[0] -
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1102979...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=11029793)

------
mansr
Most keyboards will withstand a washing just fine.

